# England Germany Game at Barasti



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Have not attended any World Cup games at Barasti yet. Went to the Hub at Sofitel for the last England game (I was actually there for the Aussie game!..see my profile) and it was a sardine job. What time should I get to Barasti for tomorrows game if the missus and I wish to get a decent TV viewing spot? Any other venues Marina end of town recommended?


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*football*

hi you could try nelsons its a nice clean pub with a good atmosphere and great draught beers :clap2: or so i think!!!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

If you are thinking of Barasti and want to get a table/chair then I would say you need to be at least one hour before match time. The Hub would have been my next recommendation, but you are aware of that so nothing I can offer. The Mai Tai Lounge will have the matches on, but always the possibility of a lot of smoke.

With all of that said............GO DEUTSCHLAND! :rockon:


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hi iron horse could you tell me where the hub is?? and the mai tia lounge is thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mai thai lounge is in oasis beach tower (silver buildings) in JBR, above Frankies, next to waggamama, dunno about other one.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

jackcarlin said:


> hi iron horse could you tell me where the hub is?? and the mai tia lounge is thanks


Mai Tai note above spells it out.

The Hub is at the Sofitel Hotel on The Walk. It's near the Sheraton Hotel but not on the beach side and just past the stretch of restaurants. Then it's up on the third floor.


Can't post the cheering for Deutschland ahead of the USA match anymore. Karma sucks! Got my payback from Ghana in black stars. :clap2:


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Couple of us going to Byblos in Tecom to watch the game.
Dont fancy Barasti having to leave the venue then line up again after going for a toilet run.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Germany crushed England 4-1 ....they just tore them apart..... fantastic match....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

England team flying into Glasgow airport to be sure of a heroes welcome.


----------

